# A picture says it all



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I just thought I would share what I see from my recliner..


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We could put some really strong bands on that one


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like this ;


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

lol That would be like punkin chukin


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice view Tag 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very nice, Tag!! I'll get a picture of my back yard up in the morning, we have a few deer that come in for breakfast everyday when I call them in, hope they don't let me down.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

outside my back porch


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I put out a little corn and made my clicking sound which usually brings in a few deer. This morning it was just this little buck that has a couple little buttons on his head. In sure a few others will come and expect to eat too.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I knew it......


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> I knew it......


That is really cool!!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

This little blue heron showed up the other day.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------

